# BUCKBOARD BACON First try at Cold Smoking



## ddrian (Jun 29, 2017)

I put a load of Buckboard Bacon in about 30 days ago. It was Pork Butt in a EQ Brine. I also put in the same brine a pork Loin. It was injected and then in the brine 14 days like the Buckboard. This was my receipt for Maple Bacon. It turned out to be very good.

The cold smoke was added about 7 days after the brine. I let the meat dry on racks in the fridge for that time. I smoked the bacon over three days at 80 -  90 degrees using apple wood.

The wife gave it a 9.5 so I got man points!

Here are the pics before I vacuum sealed it for the freezer.

I like the cold smoke for Bacon!

Enjoy













bckon3.jpg



__ ddrian
__ Jun 29, 2017
__ 1


















bb2.jpg



__ ddrian
__ Jun 29, 2017


















bacon.jpg



__ ddrian
__ Jun 29, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2017)

Points for your first.

Looks great.   

I cold smoke or warm smoke depending on what flavor I want.


----------



## ddrian (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2017)

Everything looks fantastic!

I prefer cold smoked bacon too!

Point!

Al


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks fantastic!
> 
> I prefer cold smoked bacon too!
> 
> ...


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

It's mighty tasty!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice job.....    The flavor should be more intense the way you processed the pig...   Good lookin' BBB.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    pts. 

Dave


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice job.....    The flavor should be more intense the way you processed the pig...   Good lookin' BBB....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX DAVE -AL 
Dave today I bring the dry cure bacon out for the rub with maple sugar for a week! It's hard to wait another week before the cold smoke! [emoji]128076[/emoji][emoji]128076[/emoji][emoji]128076[/emoji][emoji]128064[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2017)

All looks Great ddrian!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I warm smoke (100° to 130°), but there's certainly nothing wrong with Cold Smoking!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Post !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> All looks Great ddrian!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!:drool
> 
> ...


Hi Bear
In Texas it ends up
Very close to warm smoke this time of year! Lol 
I have read your posts about warm smoking coming out similar to cold smoking and I plan or trying it in my Smoking Tex electric set up for the heat and the amazin for the smoke to keep the temp down. 
Soon! 
My stick smoker is great for a cold smoking cabinet. I have never tried to control a low temp
However. So many ways and so little time!! 

I stiil never had a reply to a question from a while back. What cabinet humidity is optimal for cold smoking. 
I would still like to build a refrigerated cold smoker. I just question the humidity to see if I need to control it . 
That answer is unclear. 
I want to make it an smoked provalone and other cheeses. They could add smoke flavor to sausages nicely.

THANKS FOR THE POINTS. BTW what do they do? Lol

DDR


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Hi Bear
> In Texas it ends up
> Very close to warm smoke this time of year! Lol
> I have read your posts about warm smoking coming out similar to cold smoking and I plan or trying it in my Smoking Tex electric set up for the heat and the amazin for the smoke to keep the temp down.
> ...


Points are more-less just showing Appreciation for the quality of a person's Post or Pics.

As for the Humidity during Cold Smoking, I would ask Dave---He's more into the science of some of these things.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

From what I have read, ~60% humidity +/- for cold smoking meats...   

Marianski says I screwed up....   probably old age memory loss...    anywho....  here's Marianski's take....  

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/humidity


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Points are more-less just showing Appreciation for the quality of a person's Post or Pics.
> 
> As for the Humidity during Cold Smoking, I would ask Dave---He's more into the science of some of these things.
> 
> Bear


Awesome Bear,

 The reason for the controlled cold smoker  quest is that I have fresh caught salmon that I want to smoke cold for LOX. I think it cannot be over 71f degrees.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> From what I have read, ~60% humidity +/- for cold smoking meats...
> 
> Marianski says I screwed up....   probably old age memory loss...    anywho....  here's Marianski's take....
> 
> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/humidity


Thanks Dave,

From The man himself!

So if we keep the humidity up the cold smoker can be at 75 - 85 percent Humidity.

Amazing.

The paragraph after that is important also.

Its like a pre cook to keep the OLD condensate out of the taste of the smoke.

WOW!

Thinking about it a dehumidifier could be ran a day ahead of time to kill of that old stuff.

Then turn on the cold smoke and add humidity back in.

From the book::

Different smoking methods require different humidity levels:

cold smoking - 75 - 85 %. It is important to employ high humidity levels when cold smoking.
warm smoking - 50 - 70 %. It is advisable to start smoking at high humidity levels.
hot smoking - 40 - 50 %. In case of hot smoking which is a relatively short process (about 2 hours), humidity control is of secondary importance.
In dry climates like New Mexico or Arizona the relative humidity stays low at 15 - 20 % during day time and it will not be advisible to smoke meats at such conditions. The meat will prematurely dry out. The remedy will be to place a water pan inside of the smoker and moist wood chips. The best solution is to smoke at night time when the temperature will drop and the humidity will increase.

An often heard complaint when smoking in outside smokehouses is that the meat is wet on the surface and the final product tastes sour. In most cases it is a humidity problem. Outside smokers in most cases have a free standing firebox that is connected to a smoker by a digged in trench or pipe (clay or metal). After rain the ground is soaked wet and this moisture will travel with smoke together. The remedy is to heat up the smokehouse well so that the moisture will evaporate away. Another problem is that when smoking in a popular metal drum at very low temperatures there might be a case that the smokehouse temperature will be lower than the temperature of the entering smoke. Moisture from the outside or even moisture from the wood or the meat itself will condense on the walls of the drum. Then it will combine with soot and other unburnt particles and will start condensing on the meat or sausages. That of course will affect the color of the product and even worse, it will impart a soury flavor to the finished product. The solution is to insulate the drum on the outside with some material and heat up the drum before smoking.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Points for your first.
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> ...


Can you describe the difference?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Can you describe the difference?


Kinda hard to explain.  

My parents like warmed smoked with Tender Quick.

I like cold smoked and cure #1.

To me warm smoked tastes more like bacon.

Cold smoked more like ham.

Thats a basic description.  

Like I said, hard to explain.

Try both ways and see.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 3, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Kinda hard to explain.
> 
> My parents like warmed smoked with Tender Quick.
> 
> ...


Awesome Thanks for the Info!
DDR


----------

